# Gladsax Tobis



## hugo (16. Juni 2005)

Hi,
mich würde interessieren, welche Erfahrungen bei welchem Wetter/Tageszeit Ihr mit diesem Wobbler gemacht hat!
Bin gespannt ...
Gruss Hugo


----------



## **no name** (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*

*Wär die Frage nicht eher was für´s Meerforellenforum????*

*Und nen Bild wär vielleicht auch nicht schlecht, war das der ganz schlanke lange Küstenwobbler der ab Werk mit zwei Drillingen ausgestattet ist???*grübel*;+ *


----------



## hugo (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*

stimmt!

vielleicht kann der admin ihn dorthin verschieben?
so wie es aussieht, wird der wobbler nur mit einem drilling ab werk ausgeliefert - kann aber nix genaueres sagen, da ich ihn noch nicht in händen gehalten habe ...

danke und gruss
hugo


----------



## havkat (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*

Verschieb....... 

Hab hier auch einen rumliegen, war´n Geschenk.

Noch nie gefischt, ist mir zu lang. (Kopfbisse)


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*

Ich habe noch keinen getroffen der den gefischt hat !
Ist mir auch viel zu lang.


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*

habe ihn mal vom boot gefisch und auf dorsch ging er recht gut, aaaber er fliegt wie´n sack mehl und überschlägt bzw.vertüddeltsich leider ständig.
ich habe ihn irgendwann abgerissen und mir keinem mehr gekauft.


----------



## Angelmann (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*

...auch in meinen Augen: Würde ich nicht antüdeln.....es gibt ja son gewissen "Retro-Trend" - zurück zu älteren Modellen ;+ ...aber mit dem Teil würde ich nie fischen.

Es gibt wirklich bessere Kunstköder. Heute. #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch keinen getroffen der den gefischt hat !
> Ist mir auch viel zu lang.


...hast Du wohl  :q 



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> aaaber er fliegt wie´n sack mehl und überschlägt bzw.vertüddeltsich leider ständig.


kann ich auch nicht sagen....voll durchgezogen, zischt das Teil ab wie eine Rakete

Es gibt bessere Köder, das stimmt auf alle Fälle, aber fangen kann man mit dem Teil auch....lässt sich über Sandgrund wie ein echter Tobs so richtig schön führen. Zack...runter in den Sand....Wölckchen aufwirbeln und wieder abzischen.....
Hab' tatsächlich schon damit gefangen und auch immer zwei, drei Farbvarianten im Rucksack.... #h


----------



## Rosi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*

Das Teil fliegt mittelmäßig, sackt wie ein Stein nach unten und man hat echt zu tun, den ohne Hänger wieder raus zu bekommen. Einen habe ich versenkt, der andere liegt noch in der Kiste ganz unten. Ich hatte die 20g Variante. Es geht nichts über den Hansen, der kann ganz anders geführt werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*

ich sag nur snaps draget in allen varianten,wobei man ihn leicht biegen sollte,dann arbeitet er wie verrückt,
nix fliegt weiter,und bei einem gewicht von 30 gramm angel ich damit sogar auf hecht bei uns im see(bis 4m tief)

mit dem ding werf ich weiter als mit nem 40gramm pilker!


----------



## detlefb (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur *snaps draget* in allen varianten,wobei man ihn leicht biegen sollte,dann arbeitet er wie verrückt,



GENAU!!! #6 

allerdings fliegt er nach dem biegen nicht mehr so gut!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*

ich kenne das teil überhaupt net-haste ne bild davon??


----------



## Nordlicht (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*

Mir ist der Jensen "Tobs" am liebsten, fliegt nicht so toll aber er arbeitet und FÄNGT  :q 
Egal ob vom Boot oder von der Küste, ohne den "Tobs" gehe ich nicht weg....Dienstag gab es als Beifang beim "Pilken" damit ne schöne Me´fo vor Wulfen  #6


----------



## detlefb (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne das teil überhaupt net-haste ne bild davon??



so sieht er aus:


----------



## Frühaufsteher (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*

Moin
ich habe euch mal ein Paar Tobis rausgesucht.  Meine erste Mefo habe ich mit solch einem Tobis in Schwarz-Silber gefangen, aber das ist lange her.|stolz:  Danach habe ich noch die ein paar Mefos damit verhaftet.#a  Der Wobbler überschlägt sich zwar beim werfen, fliegt aber trotzdem recht weit.;+  Dafür kann man Ihn im Wasser richtig wild führen und Fluchten immitieren.:z  Er lässt sich aber auch recht langsam fischen und sigt bei Stops schön ab. Alles in allem ein schöner Wobbler.
Beste Grüße und immer eine krumme Rute wünscht euch der
Frühaufsteher.


----------



## Frühaufsteher (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gladsax Tobis*

So jetzt aber !!!!!


----------

